# Want a 25 to 28mm dual coil rda please, what to get.....



## Viper_SA (14/8/22)

So, I've ordered a Clutch x18 and now have the option of going 25 to 28mm on a nice dripping atty. I've looked at the Valhalla v2 25mm and the Asgard mini so far. The Ripsaw just isn't for me because of the smaller chimney for dripping etc. So, any suggestions between the Valhalla and Asgard? Any other gems I should be looking at? Getting the Clutch in black, so I'd love a black rda to go with it and the Valhalla I can only get in brushed SS so far that would look ok-ish. The Asgard I can get in matte black.

Looking forward to your opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/22)

Shucks. Four hours and not one comment


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Shucks. Four hours and not one comment




I'm sorry but I am too lazy to drip anymore.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/22)

P.S. I also no longer use mech mods.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/8/22)

I have had the Nightmare 25mm and the Asgard Mini. Both vape very similar in terms of flavor. The benefit of the beauty ring on the Asgard Mini might be the better option when wanting to alternate between 25 and 28mm. I had this same exact setup not too long ago. It was fantastic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

